#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Πυροπροστασία και θερμομονωτικά υλικά

## SIRADRAB

> Επίσης, εφόσον η τοποθέτηση είναι εξωτερική και όχι εσωτερική, είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά του στη φωτιά τόσο σημαντικά για την επιλογή μας;
> 
> Διαβάστε και τα ερωτήματα του *efpalinos* *ΕΔΩ*.


Η φωτιά στα μέρη που εργάζομαι έρχεται πάντα από έξω (εκτός σχεδίου δόμηση) και πολλές φορές υπάρχουν δένδρα κοντά στα κτίρια που λαμπαδιάζουν οπότε αν έχεις μόνωση πολυστερίνης, και να την γλιτώσεις από την φωτιά θα ''πας'' από δηλητηρίαση. Δοκιμάστε να κάψετε με αναπτήρα ένα κομάτι μόνωσης να δείτε τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## Efpalinos

Όντως, καλή παρατήρηση του συναδέλφου Siradrab. Στη χώρα μας ο κίνδυνος πυρκαγιάς κτιρίου από έξω προς τα μέσα είναι σημαντικός. Οπότε  ο συνδυασμός εύφλεκτης εξ. μόνωσης με ξύλινα κουφώματα, πέργκολες, δέντρα και άλλων στοιχείων αυξάνει τις πιθανότητες πυρκαγιάς σημαντικά.

----------


## Xάρης

Η εξηλασμένη πολυστερίνη είναι εύφλεκτη ή απλώς κατά την καύση της αναδίδει τοξικά αέρια;

----------


## Efpalinos

Χάρη ναι, η πολυστερίνη σύμφωνα με DIN4102 κατατάσσεται σε "B3" - "πολύ εύφλεκτο υλικό". 
δες εδω: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foqwBXf7pVE
περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polysty...d_Fire_hazards
Υπάρχουν και άλλα περιστατικό, εκτός απο τη μεγάλη καταστροφική πυρκαγιά στο αεροδρόμιο του Ντυσελντορφ, στην οποία αναφέρεται ο σύνδεσμος παραπάνω. Φωτιά από ανάφλεξη μόνωσης πολυστερίνης εντός τοιχίου κατά τη κατασκευή (ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση) σε Ολυμπιακές εγκαταστάσεις στο Λονδίνο: http://www.london2012.com/news/media...-park-fire.php

----------


## Xάρης

Στο βίντεο γίνεται λόγος για πολυστερίνη (γενικώς) και όχι εξηλασμένη (ειδικά). Αυτό που καίγεται μου φαίνεται ότι είναι λευκό, μήπως είναι διογκωμένη πολυστερίνη;

Στον δεύτερο σύνδεσμο, της wikipedia, γίνεται πάλι λόγος για πολυστερίνη (γενικώς) και όχι μόνο εξηλασμένη. Η αναφορά δε, στην αρχή του άρθρου στην πολυστερίνη που χρησιμοποιείται στα τρόφιμα δείχνει ότι αναφέρεται σε διογκωμένη πολυστερίνη (αυτή χρησιμοποιείται στις συσκευασίες). 
Σύμφωνα μάλιστα με το DIN4102 όπως αναφέρει το άρθρο, η πολυστερίνη (γενικώς) υπάγεται στην κατηγορία "B3", που σημαίνει πολύ εύφλεκτο υλικό *ή* εύκολα αναφλέξιμο.
Στη συνέχεια αναφέρεται στο άρθρο η χρήση του υλικού απαγορεύεται στις κατασκευές σε εκτεθειμένες εγκαταστάσεις εκτός εάν στο υλικό έχει προστεθεί επιβραδυντικό όπως το hexabromocyclododecane και ότι πρέπει να αποκρύπτεται σε σκυρόδεμα/μεταλλικά φύλλα/γυψοσανίδες (τούβλα και σοβά να συμπληρώσω). 
Αναφέρεται επίσης ότι οι μεγάλες πυρκαγιές στο αεροδρόμιο του Ντύσελντορφ οφείλονταν σε "Foamed polystyrene plastic materials". Αυτά τι είναι; 

Στο τελευταίο σύνδεσμο γίνεται αναφορά επίσης σε πολυστερίνη (γενικώς) και όχι μόνο εξηλασμένη.

---
Η DOW κατατάσσει τα φύλλα WALLMATE CW-SL-A που παράγει από εξηλασμένη πολυστερίνη στην κατηγορία *Ε* (euroclass) ως προς την συμπεριφορά σε φωτιά. Αναφέρει δε ότι ο έλεγχος γίνεται κατά το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 13501-1 (βλ. ΕΔΩ).  

Για τις κατηγορίες euroclass δείτε ΕΔΩ.

----------


## Efpalinos

Καλές πληροφορίες..ομως χαμογελάω  :Χαρούμενος:  ..με το πόσο εύκολa πορωνόμαστε να μάθουμε και να μοιραστούμε πληροφορία που..εύκολα αλλάζουμε θέμα. Μήπως πρέπει να το βάλουμε σε νέο θέμα π.χ. *Μόνωση και Πυρασφάλεια* ?

Επί του θέματος, πρόσεξα και εγώ τις λεπτομέρειες / διαφοροποιήσεις αλλά βασικά αναφερθήκαμε σε πολυστερίνη γενικά χωρίς να γίνουμε συγκεκριμένοι. Το αρχικό μου συμπέρασμα λοιπόν έιναι πως ότι περιέχει πολυστερίνη έιναι εύφλεκτο εκτός και αν εμποτιστεί με χημικά που του δίνουν άλλη μορφή επικινδυνότητας (τοξικά στο περιβάλλον & στον άνθρωπο). (?)

ΥΓ Η *κατηγορία Ε* από ότι βλέπω έιναι η χειρότερη στη λίστα.

----------


## Xάρης

Η εξηλασμένη πολυστερίνη έχει διαφορετική συμπεριφορά από την διογκωμένη στη φωτιά. Αυτό που θυμάμαι από τα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια είναι ότι η εξηλασμένη, σ' αντίθεση με τη διογκωμένη, όταν καίγεται αναδίδει τοξικά αέρια. Γι αυτό και δεν έπρεπε να τοποθετείται σε εσωτερικό χώρο όπου ο αέρας είναι περιορισμένος. Αυτά βέβαια προ 20ετίας. Τώρα μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα.

Το τι είναι τα χημικά εμποτισμού, πόσο βλαβερά και τοξικά είναι, αν είναι βλαβερή για το περιβάλλον η μέθοδος παραγωγής ή/και κατά την εφαρμογή τους έχουν συνέπειες στους ανθρώπους, δε γνωρίζω.

Η κλάση Ε όπως και η D έχει "*αποδεκτή* συνεισφορά στη φωτιά" και στην ίδια κατηγορία είναι και οι γνωστές μας χαμηλής πυκνότητας μοριοσανίδες (νοβοπάν) από τις οποίες κατασκευάζονται ντουλάπια κουζίνας, έπιπλα γραφείου και γενικώς τ;α φθηνά έπιπλα όπως αυτά που πωλούν τα ΙΚΕΑ, Praktiker, Makro, φοιτητομάγαζα κ.λπ.

Όταν όμως η όποια πολυστερίνη είναι εντός δύο δρομικών τοίχων ή καλυμμένη με γυψοσανίδα ή έστω σοβά, τότε δεν είναι εκτεθειμένη στη φωτιά και θα πρέπει να καταστραφεί πρώτα αυτό το στρώμα.

Νομίζω ότι ο μεγαλύτερος κίνδυνος είναι από α) τα τοξικά αέρια της εξηλασμένης (μόνο) πολυστερίνης όταν μάλιστα αυτή είναι σε εσωτερικό χώρο και β) από την ρύπανση του περιβάλλοντος κατά τη διαδικασία παραγωγής. Αν ισχύουν τα δύο παραπάνω δεν μπορώ να το πω.

----------


## Efpalinos

Πάντως και εγώ έχω διαβάσει κατά καιρούς αρκετά για τις μονώσεις και ενώ λίγο-πολύ έχω διαμορφώσει κάποιες απόψεις για την εφαρμογή τους δεν έχω καταλήξει στο ποια έιναι η ποιο ασφαλή, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη όλες τις παραμέτρους. Τι να το κάνω όταν ένα υλικό είναι ΑΑ στην πυρασφάλεια αλλά εμπεριέχει τοξικά.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Κάντε το πείραμα με τον αναπτήρα σε τεμάχια υλικού επί τόπου στο έργο.

----------


## sundance

Το ξυλλόμαλλο ανήκει στην κατηγορία Β και όσο το έχω ψάξει μάλλον είναι το πιο πλήρες υλικό για θερμομόνωση.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Έτσι είναι, είχα διαβάσει παλαιότερη δημοσίευσή σου για το θέμα, το ξαναθυμήθηκα, και τώρα το χρησιμοποιώ.

----------


## Efpalinos

Με τι υλικά σταθεροποιείται το ξυλλόμαλλο, πως καταπολεμάται η επίδραση της υγρασίας και πως εξασφαλίζεται πυραντοχή? Τα χημικά πρόσθετα που χρησιμοποιούνται για να εξασφαλίσουν τέτοιες ιδιότητες συνήθως είναι επικίνδυνα για την ανθρώπινη υγεία.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Εγώ το τοποθετώ όπως είναι. Πάνω στο πέτσωμα της πλάκας και στην εξωτ. παρειά δοκών-στύλων. Εχει καλή πρόσφυση το σκυρόδεμα και ο παραδοσιακός σοβάς (3 στρώσεις) επάνω του. Στην τελευταία στρώση σοβά θέλει λίγο προσοχή όσον αφορά την στεγάνωση. Για την πυραντοχή δεν κάνω τίποτα ιδιαίτερο. Πάντως δεν καίγεται εύκολα και σε νορμάλ καταστάσεις φωτιάς νομίζω ότι θα έχεις μικρότερη ζημία από ότι σε άλλες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## sundance

Η αντίσταση θερμοδιαφυγής 1/Λ (δεν το εκφράζουν και σωστά στον ιστότοπο) φαίνεται εδώ:

1/Λ

Πώς μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε το 1/Λ με τον συντελεστή θερμικής αγωγιμότητας λ?

----------


## sundance

Σχετικά υψηλό!

----------


## shelby

http://teledu.mech.teilar.gr/mod/res...iew.php?id=284
Ρίξτε μια ματιά στις σελίδες 1.4, 1.6, 1.7

----------


## sundance

shelby είναι μόνο για μέλη.

----------


## Xάρης

Είσοδος ως "επισκέπτης".

----------


## SIRADRAB

> Πόσο πάχος τοποθετείς, δεδομένου ότι το λ του είναι γύρω στο 0,80? Το χρησιμοποιείς και για μόνωση τοιχοποιίας στον πυρήνα? Εκεί πόσο πάχος βάζεις?


Στο πέτσωμα, στις πλάκες=5εκ. ή 7,5εκ, δοκούς-κολώνες-σενάζ τοιχ/πιας=2,5εκ. Δεν το βάζω στον πυρήνα, κάνω διπλό δρομικό με θερμομπόκ-λάβαμπλόκ 15άρι, κενό 5εκ και ytong 10άρι.

----------


## sundance

SIRADRAB μπορείς να εξηγήσεις λίγο την τοιχοποιΐα που αναφέρεις.

----------


## Efpalinos

Siradrab, ρωτούσα πως *το ίδιο το υλικό* (ξυλόμαλλο) επιτυγχάνει τις συγκεκριμένες ιδιότητες. π.χ στη πολυστερίνη βάζουν επιβραδυντικά για να μην είναι τόσο εύφλεκτο.

----------


## SIRADRAB

sundance, Το 15άρι θερμομπλόκ μπαίνει συνήθως εξωτερικά, περασιά με την μόνωση των 2,5εκ που έχω βάλει στο πλαίσιο στύλος-δοκός-στύλος, συνήθως στην εξωτ. παρειά τους. (Όπως αναφέραμε και την άλλη φορά το δάπεδο μας (μπετό πλάκας) το κάνουμε να εξέχει κατά 2,5εκ του εξωτ. περιγράμματος της οικοδομής ώστε να έρθει περασιά με την μόνωση των στοιχείων αυτών, και να μπορεί να πατήσει το πρώτο τούβλο). Το Ytong τούβλο μπαίνει εσωτερικά, περασιά με την εσωτερική παρειά του πλαισίου (πανί) αφήνοντας κενό 4-5 εκ. Οι δύο τοίχοι, δένονται με το σενάζ. Αυτός ο τρόπος δόμησης της εξ. τοιχ/πιας, δεν είναι από άποψης θερμ/σης ελεγμένος, αλλά...κάτι κάνει. Αν κάποιος θέλει το ..κάτι άλλο, πληρώνει και του το φτιάχνω.

Efpalinos, δεν το έχω ψάξει πως τις επιτυγχάνει τις ιδιότητες, σίγουρα όμως θα είναι και θέμα κόστους. Εγώ προσπαθώ να επιτυγχάνω την βέλτιστη λύση για μένα και για τον πελάτη εξετάζοντας μακροσκοπικά το ''βάθος'' της τσέπης που διαθέτει κάθε φορά και τι είναι εφικτό να γίνει στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση κάθε φορά.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Οχι, δεν ξέρω. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ το 5άρι. Ο κύριος λόγος που το βάζω στο πέτσωμα της πλάκας είναι για το σοβά του ταβανιού, έχει άγρια επιφάνεια και επιτυγχάνεται καλή πρόσφυση αλλά και πάλι το φοβάμαι και ο σοβάς γίνεται με προσοχή, δλδ πρώτα βρέξιμο της επιφάνειας του μετά πεταχτό και πάτημα-στρώσιμο συγχρόνως με το μυστρί ώστε να εισχωρήσει η λάσπη στούς πόρους (?) του ξυλόμαλλου. Η λάσπη είναι ενισχυμένη με περισσότερο τσιμέντο και περιέχει και ''ζουμί-φάρμακο'' που αυξάνει τις συγκολλητικές ιδιότητες. Πάνω σ' αυτή τη στρώση περνιέται μετά η τελική με την ψιλή άμμο. Αυτά όλα γιατί μου έχει τύχει να ξεκολλήσει ο σοβάς του ταβανιού (είχα κάνει μόνωση με το άλλο υλικό με τις ραβδώσεις) σε κατοικιμένο σπίτι κι έγινα ρεζίλι και μου βγήκε κι ο κούκος αηδόνι.

----------


## sundance

SIRADRAB βάζεις θερμομόνωση σε κάθε ταβάνι ή μόνο στην οροφή του κτιρίου?

ΥΓ.τον όρο 'πέτσωμα της πλάκας δεν τον καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## SIRADRAB

'Οχι μόνο όταν έχω δώμα από επάνω ή υπαίθριο χώρο-μπαλκόνι κι από κάτω κλειστό χώρο. Και η μόνωση γίνεται όχι τόσο για το κρύο αλλά για την ζέστη επειδή οι θερμοκρασίες εδώ που είμαι χτυπάνε κόκκινο. Τώρα τελευταία σκέφτομαι και την κατασκευή μεγάλης αλλά χαμηλής ζαρντινιέρας στο δώμα μετά την υγρομόνωση σε σχήμα mirror του στηθαίου του δώματος και σε απόσταση 60εκ από αυτό, ώστε να δημιουργείται διάδρομος, ύψος 2 μπλόκια (περίπου 45εκ) και φύτεψη με ένα φυτό σαν γρασίδι αλλά με χυμώδη φύλλα, που βρήκα, και δεν θέλει και πολύ συντήρηση. 
Θα αφήσω ακάλυπτη μόνο την επιφάνεια του δώματος που χρειάζεται για τα ηλιακά. Αν το κάνω θα ανεβάσω φωτο.

*Τώρα το είδα. Πέτσωμα λένε το σανίδωμα της πλάκας επί του οποίου τοποθετείται ο οπλισμός.

----------

